# Really low end machine needs OC'ing... or not?



## Dzogi (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello everybody. Nice forum you've got running here, and here's another -wannabe- contributive member.
I consider myself an enthusiast but time is harsh on me,so I'm lacking in knowledge and experience, but hey, I'll do my best.

I have this desktop, as I said really low end one, and I want your advice on does it make any sense to do any OC on it.
Here goes:

-CPU is Intel Pentium 4 630 Prescott

-GPU is GeForce 7300 GT (can be replaced with an 8500GT if that makes big difference)

-RAM is 2x1 gig DDR2 (both sticks are PC2-5300 333MHz)

-PSU is some blueberry model, 450 or 500 Watts, will post details if we go on with OC'ing.

-MBoard is ASRock 775Twins-HDTV model with ATI/ALI chipset/southbridge.

-Case is standard medium tower, can be switched to big tower with 3 or 4 fans built in, not using it now because of the noise.

I know it's probably not worth touching anything but I want proffesional opinion on the matter as nobody can tell when I'm going to replace this bucket.
Again, great forum, I love reading every thread. Learning is fun :dance:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What problems are you experiencing that you feel OC'ing will resolve?Y
Your CPU is 3 GHz so it should do fine for what it is.
OC'ing "might" yield some worthwhile results.
My primary concern would be the PSU. OC'ing requires top quality components and the PSU has to be able to deal with the added demand/stress.
Start here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Dzogi (Dec 6, 2013)

Tyree said:


> What problems are you experiencing that you feel OC'ing will resolve?Y
> Your CPU is 3 GHz so it should do fine for what it is.


Totally correct. I have no real problems and CPU works (surprisingly) well for what it is. I would like to do some OC just to get the feel of it and to get maximum out of the hardware. If i learn something in the process that much better. I have read starter thread,and acknowledged stuff from it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

read how to overclock a core 2 duo or quad by me. I know you haven't go a core 2 or quad but the methods are technically the same, apart from the voltages.

Although your psu is total junk so you are taking a very big risk.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Dzogi said:


> Totally correct. I have no real problems and CPU works (surprisingly) well for what it is. I would like to do some OC just to get the feel of it and to get maximum out of the hardware. If i learn something in the process that much better. I have read starter thread,and acknowledged stuff from it.


Don't expect much, in actual usable performance, by OC'ing and using that PSU would not be advisable.
Best of luck.


----------

